

Facebook not allowing status updates or creation / edit of apps - chrislomax
http://mashable.com/2013/10/21/facebook-currently-doesnt-allow-status-updates/

======
kvprashant
Neither groups nor like nor comments. I see people. Happy faces. The world is
beautiful

